# New to MartialTalk



## WingChunMelb. (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi just joined and thought I would say a big hello from Melbourne Australia. I run a school and spend every day teaching kids, women and men Wing Chun Kung Fu. 

WingChunMelb.


http://oakleigh.wingchununiverse.com.au


----------



## Jenna (Apr 16, 2012)

Very cool, welcome to MT


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT. The WC forums are pretty active. There's sure to be a conversation you'll want to join. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## K-man (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome!    :asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Carol (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome aboard! :wavey:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome!  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 16, 2012)

hello and welcome

B


----------



## burleighgirly (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi! Great to see another Australian.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome, *WCM*.  Like *BG* said above, nice to see another Aussie in the mix.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## WingChunMelb. (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyonel for such a warm welcome.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

